# Pirelli P Zero A/S RFT are smooth



## redone (Sep 25, 2006)

Finally replaced the Bridgestones with Pirelli's on my 330i. The smoothness and lack of noise is noticable. Thet are also marked M&S so should be good winter tires. They are also Made In America (Rome GA). Never liked the Bridgestone. Paid $200 + at STS. 

Pirelli's also have the best calendars. Google them!


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm going to replace my OEM Conti RFTs with the Pirelli P Zero Nero A/S. Leaning towards the non-RFT version of the same tire.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks for posting this review. We agree that this has been a great alternative tire to the original runflat tires.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

redone said:


> Finally replaced the Bridgestones with* Pirelli's *on my 330i. The smoothness and lack of noise is noticable. Thet are also marked M&S so should be good winter tires. They are also Made In America (Rome GA). Never liked the Bridgestone. Paid $200 + at STS.
> 
> Pirelli's also have the best calendars. Google them!


Are these considered 3rd Gen run flats? N4S


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Daym boy, you not joking about the calandar. Better not let the wife catch me. "Just shopping for tires dear" :rofl: N4S


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

need4speed said:


> Daym boy, you not joking about the calandar. Better not let the wife catch me. "Just shopping for tires dear" :rofl: N4S


If you disappear from the forum we will know that excuse didn't work.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

pistolpuma said:


> If you disappear from the forum we will know* that excuse didn't work.*


It never does! N4S


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

It just so happens that I'm tire hunting now. May have to give Pirelli strong consideration based upon their marketing materials.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

redone said:


> Finally replaced the Bridgestones with Pirelli's on my 330i. The smoothness and lack of noise is noticable. Thet are also marked M&S so should be good winter tires. They are also Made In America (Rome GA). Never liked the Bridgestone. Paid $200 + at STS.
> 
> Pirelli's also have the best calendars. Google them!


I replaced the OEM Bridgestones with Pirelli P_Zero all seasons when the car was 3 weeks old. If I had to keep the Bridgestones I would have gotten rid of the car. They were vile.

CA


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

captainaudio said:


> I replaced the OEM Bridgestones with Pirelli P_Zero all seasons when the car was 3 weeks old.* If I had to keep the Bridgestones I would have gotten rid of the car. They were vile.*
> CA


Tell us how you really feel. :rofl: N4S


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

CA - Are the Pirelli's RFT or conventional GFT?


----------

